# Brush(bush) hog connecting to the compact tractor.



## jkim13 (Mar 26, 2022)

Since I purchased this tractor last year and repaired the transmission crack,
it was my first time to hook up the brush hog for major weed mowing.
Hope, this video helps someone who needs correct connecting and adjustments for the brush hog.

If you have any better method, please share your thoughts
Thank
Jkk


----------



## esshup (Mar 28, 2022)

Could you buy a quick attach (I match) system? There's one on the Deere here, all I have to do is connect the PTO shaft and off I go.

I match


----------



## jkim13 (Mar 28, 2022)

esshup said:


> Could you buy a quick attach (I match) system? There's on on the Deere here, all I have to do is connect the PTO shaft and off I go.
> 
> I match


I used to have that quick hitch.
It could be for one implement only, not for all of the implements that I have unless modified all 3-point tractor implements.
It could be so complicated that I couldn't do that.
It was given to my friend unfortunately
Jkk


----------



## esshup (Mar 29, 2022)

Just add the adapters to all the 3 point implements and it will work on all of them. I have a PTO driven leaf blower, 60 gal blueberry sprayer, weight box, fertilizer spreader, brush hog, rototiller and disc all adapted for the I-Match.


----------



## jolj (Apr 14, 2022)

I retired at 59 & as a retirement gift to my self, I got a 
Kubota Model L4701.
With model LA765 Front loader
model BH92 Backhoe
model RCR1872 (6.5 feet) Rotary cutter from Lands Pride
model RTR1274 (6.6 feet) Rotary Tiller
I have not had any problems with it as of yet.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2022)

to shred, i run my small diesel M-F in H, 2 and 2250/3 or thereabouts. sometimes 1 if work is thick. PTO is 2450. i try to shoot a shot of grease into the uni's on shaft each use. & rear wheel. but sometimes i don't.

i try to remember it is a shredder and not a mower! but sometimes i don't...

about 1200 hrs TT in 25 years and at those speeds, combos, etc... the unit has been a very reliable, dependable ag equipment system w/shredder. some maintenance and service required, too. as a rule, it is stored inside barn when not in use... engine comp and seat covered.

the unit is a real brute - hence its name: _*el Toro*_*!




*


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Apr 16, 2022)

jolj said:


> I retired at 59 & as a retirement gift to my self, I got a
> Kubota Model L4701.
> With model LA765 Front loader
> model BH92 Backhoe
> ...


can't beat that!!! lol


----------



## jolj (Oct 28, 2022)

jolj said:


> I retired at 59 & as a retirement gift to my self, I got a
> Kubota Model L4701.
> With model LA765 Front loader
> model BH92 Backhoe
> ...


The above is so you will know what I am working with.
I had to buy hitch pins, send a worker to pick them up.
This what he got. See the Hair pin on the end, that is bad.


----------



## jolj (Oct 28, 2022)

I was cutting the big 10 acre field, no problem, then I moved over to the 5 acre field & all was good, until I lift the mower & it was sitting at an angle. I shut everything down & inspected it. The hair pin caught on brush(???) & pulled out, the the hitch pin fell/ worked out. What I needed was lynch. Lesson learned! Father only used lynch pins.


----------



## jolj (Oct 28, 2022)

jkim13 said:


> I used to have that quick hitch.
> It could be for one implement only, not for all of the implements that I have unless modified all 3-point tractor implements.
> It could be so complicated that I couldn't do that.
> It was given to my friend unfortunately
> Jkk


jkim13​What was the model of your Blue tractor?
It seems to have a lot of power for it's size.


----------



## jkim13 (Oct 28, 2022)

jolj said:


> jkim13​What was the model of your Blue tractor?
> It seems to have a lot of power for it's size.


It is a New Holland TZ24DA tractor 2002 year and 24hp.

It has not a lot of power compared to 60 hp MF30 Industrial tractor


----------



## Mad Professor (Oct 28, 2022)

WTF ? No stabilizer bars? And top link is solid?

That thang must wag like a dogs tail when he sees a porkchop!!!, and scalp then then miss spots on uneven terrain.

Maybe the new tractors have something to replace stabilizer bars and a real working position control?

BTW, I've got two made by Mr Ferguson, 40 9N and 52 TO20 W/TO30 motor. He was the guy who had the 3ptH patent......Been running those near 40 years now.......


----------



## sean donato (Oct 28, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> WTF ? No stabilizer bars? And top link is solid?
> 
> That thang must wag like a dogs tail when he sees a porkchop!!!, and scalp then then miss spots on uneven terrain.
> 
> ...


It's a sub compact tractor what do you want out of it? It's akin to a bx kubota. So over grown lawn mower. His top link is adjustable like normal, just like the right lift link, and it has sway chains on it.


----------



## jolj (Oct 29, 2022)

Mad Professor said:


> WTF ? No stabilizer bars? And top link is solid?
> 
> That thang must wag like a dogs tail when he sees a porkchop!!!, and scalp then then miss spots on uneven terrain.
> 
> ...


I see a stabilizer bar, not the one my Father TO-30, but look on the inside at the short cross bar..
You can see them better on the yellow quick disconnect photo.


----------



## elmostump (Nov 29, 2022)

Hook up lift arms first, then top link, pto last. When you unhook bush hog set it on 4 blocks to keep, it off the ground, it also helps when hooking up.


----------



## farmer steve (Dec 3, 2022)

@jkim13. I hook up my lift arms first. Then the PTO shift and top link last. Makes it easier if the top link is not holding the mower. My new Holland has adjustable ends on the lift arms which does make it a bit easier. I also offset my mower to stick out to the one side of my tire to get closer to the edges of my drive rows without driving in loose dirt or running over any crops. In this pic I'm able to mow within a couple of inches of the Indian corn having the mower offset.


----------

